# Rocky Mountain National Park Panorama



## ucfjag (Jul 7, 2010)

This was stitched together from 9 portrait shots in Microsoft's ICE program. C&C please!










-Paul


----------



## Sebastian Riel Ph. (Jul 8, 2010)

Well the right half of the panorama is really good but the left half is distracting. The rocky slope is the problem basically in my opinion.


----------

